# picture of my system



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

yeah its not much but sure does it beat. Its bandpass box added onto the sides. Need to get better matching carpet though. Also it would be a bitch to get to my spare tire.

2 12' Sony Xplod subs
760 watt sony xplod amp
alpine tweeters
sony head unit cd player


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Not bad setup... I see you live in Decatur. I live in Peoria, not too far from you I'd say. How's the Nissan scene up there?


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looks good but you may need to take a wire loom and put it around them wires. that would look better or make it all stealth. run it through the carpet


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *Not bad setup... I see you live in Decatur. I live in Peoria, not too far from you I'd say. How's the Nissan scene up there? *


There are a couple sentras around here that have some stuff on them. theres an identical car to mine only it has some sort of "kombat" spoiler on it and its a fine lookin chick havent had a chance to meet her yet though


----------

